# New Pics



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

So I thought I'd have another go at taking photos and actually getting some decent ones that we'rnt half blurry!
I'm quite proud of myself as I got a few cute shots  I'm planning on getting a decent camera soon to, which should
hopefully make things a lot better.
Here they are:









































































Maybe next time I'll go all out and put a border, but for now these will do.


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

your mice are well cute!!! good job with the pics


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I think they're excellent photos, I love all of the mice but the de white is especially scrummy 

I tend to take LOTS and lots of pictures then edit them with my Fuji software which is brilliant 

People ask how I get "such good pictures" of my animals but they don't see the 200 I've deleted!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol thats nice to know I'm not the only one who gets crummy pics now and then. 
Its a good start i think, but I'd like to get some even better pics.
I was so excited about these I couldn't wait for my OH to see them. He really likes them too  yay.


----------



## sassysas (Feb 23, 2009)

Aww...they are sooooo cute!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

They are lovely pics, and nice to see how the Black tan and vari have turned out, they still have a bit of longhair


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Cute photos but cuter mice


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

great pix - i like the BEW


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you for the lovely comments  :mrgreen:



Tina said:


> great pix - i like the BEW


she's actually a BEC  she just came out a lot lighter as I used flash.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Your Mice Are Adorable


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

AwWwWw Bless maze they are well cute!  u can take better pics than me lol


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww bless they are lovely. Such good photos aswell.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww your picture of your Black Tan and BEW? reminds me of Cici and Ellie the only does I have! Cici is a Texel Satin Black Tan and Ellie is a Standard BEW that was doomed for snake food, but I LOVE BEW's so I had to get her xD


----------

